# Weird ticking sound after car shut off



## J-hop (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello, Today after driving a lot in traffic I noticed when I turned off the car on two separate occasions there was a fairly loud ticking sound coming from the front of the car.
I initially thought it was a jammed fan but I checked and both fans seem to spin freely. The sound lasts for a few minutes and if I turn the key to the run position it stops, but as soon as I turn the key back it starts up again. The sound is from the front side of the engine
Anyone have any ideas of what this could be, I have not heard this sound before, is it just some after run system I don't know about?

The car hasn't thrown an MIL but I haven't scanned it either to see if there are any pending codes.
Any insight would be much appreciated.
thanks

Jon


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Weird ticking sound after car shut off (J-hop)*

That would be the secondary waterpump. It runs for 10 minutes after the car is shut off. If yours is noisy, it probably is getting worn. There is a 12V DIY for cleaning up the electrical motor, but search isn't working right, I can't find anything. Otherwise, I think it is about $120 for a new one.


----------



## J-hop (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Weird ticking sound after car shut off (apstguy)*

Thank you for the info, If this pump were to completely fail, would it throw a code?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

No, it is a simple two wire motor with no sensor attached. However, it is there for a reason, and contributes highly to the longevity of the aluminum engine. If it breaks, replace it.


----------



## J-hop (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (apstguy)*

sorry for the 21 questions, but after a short drive today (only about 15 mins) I parked the car and the sound did not return.
However when I opened the hood and poked around I could not hear anything at all, should this pump run no matter what when the car is turned off? or does it just run when the engine gets hot after a long drive/drive in traffic (which was the case yesterday).
Could it be that the pump hasn't been functioning for a while and the clicking was the pump randomly starting up again?
thanks again


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

The pump runs 10 minutes after the ignition is turned off always. Even if you turn the ignition on and not the engine, then turn it off it will run. The pump is in the front of the engine mounted behind the cooling fans directly in the middle of the oil pan. It is next to the A.I.R. pump, but is much smaller. You are looking for this:


----------



## J-hop (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (apstguy)*

thanks for the quick response, I guess it has been pooched for a while now, as I didn't even know that the VRs had after run pumps when I bought it and I haven't heard it run before, hopefully I haven't warped a head or anything like that. I was reading that it helps to distribute the heat evenly during cooling so that different parts of the engine don't cool at different rates and cause head warpage. I saw a few people saying they run without one but now that I know its dead I don't want to take any chances
Anyhow, I am parking the car for now and shes booked in next week as I don't have time to even look at it right now.
thanks again!
Jon


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (J-hop)*

MANY! People run without them and of course cars ran before they were implemented; HOWEVER this is one of the best pieces of tech on your car, it will help extend the lifetime of the motor *SIGNIFICANTLY!!!!*


----------



## J-hop (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Yea after reading a bunch about it I definitely would never consider running without one. Especially when I just bought the car and am a poor starving student and this is probably the nicest car I will own for quite some time


----------



## bgoffe (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Weird ticking sound after car shut off (J-hop)*

this is exactly what my VW is doing so I thank you for your help. It is also making a humming noise while idle and at low speeds. It cannot be a wheel bearing because it is almost at its loudest while stopped at a light or making a low speed turn.
Could this be the secondary water pump also or an entirely seperate issue?
Thanks!!


----------

